# Cleveland Ohio show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Just got Brad,s flyer for the mailing

The show will be April 27th at the Richfield Quality Inn ext 173 off the Ohio Turnpike

Brad can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## EMERSON GARY BRYANT (Oct 25, 2021)

PRICE FOR A TABLE


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

DID YOU TRY SENDING THEM AN EMAIL?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

EMERSON GARY BRYANT said:


> PRICE FOR A TABLE


Tables are $35 at this show...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks at @TUFFONE! Do you know if it is still being held at the same location?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Thanks at @TUFFONE! Do you know if it is still being held at the same location?


Yes...This is the same place that the show has been since I started going to it in the mid 90's. It is the Quality Inn now. Used to be something else before that...


----------

